
From Oxford to Silicon Valley - kul
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6355289.stm
======
pashle
A great many of us aren't American and would love to make the move, just like
the author, Kulveer. I'd love to know exactly what he had to go through to
relocate from Oxford to Silicon Valley, and also the name of the investment
bank he worked at.

------
danw
You might also like http://mealticket.wordpress.com/, its the blog of kul's
cofounder.

